

Google to shut down Gtalk on February 16, will force users to switch to Hangouts - taylorbuley
http://tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/google-to-shut-down-gtalk-on-february-16-will-force-users-to-switch-to-hangouts-253637.html

======
duncan_bayne
Anyone have an authoritative source for whether XMPP support will be kept?
I've seen a lot of speculation floating around but can't find anything
concrete.

~~~
gumby
from google itself: "Nope"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5714557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5714557)

On my Mac I use the messages app for iMessage, Facebook messenger, gtalk and a
couple of other XMPP services. I actually tried to have a "hangout" call from
someone today -- it required downloading a plug in which frotzed my Safari. I
gave up and called the guy back on his phone. He told me that was what usually
happened to talk to people outside his company.

This doesn't seem like much of a loss. "Hangouts" is a google+ service which
means only ex googlers try to talk to me with it, and I can call them on the
phone. I only have two people who try to talk to me with gtalk -- we can
switch to something else.

It's crazy that messaging has become so balkanized when SMTP and HTTP/HTML
have managed to become so standard. It feels stuck in the 1990s!

~~~
dfkt
The link you posted is from two years ago. Not sure what to think of it. It's
also contradictory in its message. The headline says "no XMPP", but point 1)
says "XMPP will continue to work"... color me confused.

